

What is the value of a graduate degree? - yanatan16

What's the relative value of going and getting a Master's degree from a good school versus working in the business for a couple years? Is a 4-year night school program worth the money? How much does the startup/tech/etc community care about these degrees?
======
Metatron
If you're capable enough to go into business at the normal age for entering
higher education then the 4 years you'll spend gaining real experience will
put you further ahead of the graduate in year 5.

University is good for learning independence and academic skills, and some
degrees a necessary for certain vocations. But if you have the option and
motivation you should probably just start work immediately. I used my degree
to get my first job, I don't expect it to be weighted at all for my second
job, in comparison to my experience in a job.

On the flipside, university is an experience in and of itself and there is no
real rush for you to start a job if you could spend 4 years surrounded by your
peers learning more about the world and yourself without the pressure of a
full-time job.

